# 1000 bravos pour le super-héros !



## Sev

Bravo Romu  , 

Pour tes 1000, voici une photo de mon Romuald préféré, qui te ressemble étrangement    : Romuald. Bêêêêê....


----------



## Agnès E.

Ah ! mon héros !
Toujours à la rescousse
Ne ratant jamais un métro
Lunettes sur la frimousse
Il aide, il participe
Et déjà chacun, chacune
Appréciant qu'il comblât ses lacunes
D'enthousiasme tout ému
S'écrie : Hip hip hip

Hourra pour Romu !​


----------



## Whodunit

* Happy thousand posts, Superromu! *​


----------



## timpeac

Is it a bird? Is it a plane? No! It's a super......romu!

Congratulations and deflect an ungrammatical meteor for me,

Tim ​


----------



## DDT

*BRAVO  !!!​*
DDT


----------



## ILT

*Congratulations!!!!!!!!*​ 
 And thanks for being always ready to help and participate.


----------



## cuchuflete

Superrrrrrrromu!

 *Congratulations and Super Thanks for your fine contributions.

Un abrazo,
Cuchu
*​


----------



## superromu

un super gros Merci à tous ! 
j'ai un peu moins de temps en ce moment, donc je suis un peu moins présent mais j'espère pouvoir encore aider du mieux que je peux dès que j'en ai l'occasion


----------



## Kelly B

Felicitations, et merci!!


----------



## LV4-26

Félicitations. Continue


----------



## Papalote

Bravo! et 1000 MERCI!


----------

